# creer un flux de photos sur un iPad



## dbr22 (31 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour , 

Sur un iPad , pour choisir un certain nombre de photos
parmi toutes celles affichées dans " photos 
et creer un flux de photos , je peux " toucher " l'une après l'autre chaque photo pour les selectionner.
Mais il doit y avoir une astuce pour aller plus vite .. . . .
Merci de m'aider
Et bonne année


----------

